# Pics and Info on the Wheel (size and rim) of your GTO



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Looking to change the wheels on my GTO. The car has factory PB up front and drums rear. I am installing a new 4-wheel disc brake kit with everything from the master cylinder to the lugnuts.

I'd like to go with 15", and am looking for a more aggressive tire/wheel option.

Thanks in advance for your pics, tire/rim recommendations and tips.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have a '68 GTO and have 15" Cragar S/S wheel all around, 6" front, 10" rear. I'm changing the fronts to 7" with a 225 tire instad of the 205's curently on it. Rear tires are 255-60-15. I like a retro look so this works for me.


----------



## 68SOFGOAT (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful Goat!! I used to have one very similar. Thanks for the info, your looks great!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

68SOFGOAT said:


> Beautiful Goat!! I used to have one very similar. Thanks for the info, your looks great!
> View attachment 133357


Thanks, Nick, Appreciate it!


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

I changed my drums to disc on my 65. The wheels were Keystone Classic 14". They fit, but by a slight margin. These Keystone's were an offset is probably why. So changed over to P235x60 15" BFG , front and back, on a zero offset wheel. Pic showing them is with the gto raised up from the wheel dollys.


----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

Cragars on a goat are forever!

15x7 - 215/65r15 front & 15x8 - 235/60r15 back
Disc brakes front - drum rear


----------



## Lcheveldeaw (May 17, 2019)

Mikereps said:


> Cragars on a goat are forever!
> 
> 15x7 - 215/65r15 front & 15x8 - 235/60r15 back
> Disc brakes front - drum rear
> Exactly the look Iam trying to receive, I bought 66 Gto black, restored but the dummies put 18 in tires on, looks ok but front tires rub and I want more of a classic look, chrome all the way. Wider on back just for looks or did you have a reason. Thanks, once again Beaty car....


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Budnik Fatlip, 2854017 on rear.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Mikereps (Mar 24, 2015)

I prefer a little more tire in back with along with more dish in the wheel. I should have ordered 5" custom backspacing in the rear so I could have run a wider tire. I used what was available. I think they were 3.25 and 3.5 BS. The fender wells on mine have never been trimmed or rolled. The current tire sizes are almost identical even though they are different widths and I can use the same spare all the way around if needed. I have a 5th Cragar and 215/65r15 for show in the trunk


----------



## marshall64 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have yearone Rally on my 68. They look old school and modern













. Call year one and they can help you get the correct size rims for your car, I am running 17's and have no subbing and my car is stock height


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

HiVolts said:


> Budnik Fatlip, 2854017 on rear.
> View attachment 133432
> View attachment 133432


Hey, I really like the paint job. I know we're talking about wheels here, but wondering what name/type of the blue color you have? Thnx


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Color is 02-03 Corvette Electron Blue.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I like the classic look. 14x6 red-stripe


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have Rallye 1's in 15X7 4.25" BS with 245/60/15 on my 1966. Perfect look if you prefer the proportional tire/wheel (not all wheel no tire) look.


----------

